# Greetings from abscent!



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2011)

We here at abscent would like to formally introduce ourselves to the rollitup community. We have dedicated ourselves to developing the very best solution for odor control. Once you experience an abscent bag and the benefits it provides, you will never leave home without it again! Please take a moment to visit our website http://www.abscentdesign.com 

Thank you for having us!

[email protected]
http://www.abscentdesign.com


----------



## suTraGrow (Jul 22, 2011)

Hmm interesting..

Whats the difference between you guys and the rest? such as smelly proof bags co. and such?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> Hmm interesting..
> 
> Whats the difference between you guys and the rest? such as smelly proof bags co. and such?


Our bags adsorb smell, smellyproof bags and the like, simply contain the smell using thicker plastic. With our bag, it is like you have your own personal charcoal filter wherever you go =). I have used smellyproof bags in the past and noticed that if you put your nose up to the seal you can still catch a very faint odor. Abscent bags can have odor-emitting material in them and you could toss it to the side without even zipping it and it will adsorb all the smell without seepage. 

thanks for your reply!


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jul 22, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Our bags adsorb smell, smellyproof bags and the like, simply contain the smell using thicker plastic. With our bag, it is like you have your own personal charcoal filter wherever you go =). I have used smellyproof bags in the past and noticed that if you put your nose up to the seal you can still catch a very faint odor. Abscent bags can have odor-emitting material in them and you could toss it to the side without even zipping it and it will adsorb all the smell without seepage.
> 
> thanks for your reply!


Of course youre going to say that about a competitors product. I guess the "proof is in the pudding."


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2011)

haha =) I like that play on words, in a sense we are really comparing apples to oranges, their bags are designed for short term use, our bags are designed to be used over an over again. I have used these thicker plastic bags myself in the past when there wasn't another option


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jul 22, 2011)

how do the bags rate compared to lets say, dogs noses?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2011)

We are working on securing a good friends work canine to do some testing in regards to this issue. We have already run tests with dog food in our bags, the dogs have no clue the food is even around. I am not going to make claims that it will fool a canine, at this point we are not sure, but I will say that the curious human nose will never detect anything at all...

Thanks,
abscent


----------



## suTraGrow (Jul 22, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> We are working on securing a good friends work canine to do some testing in regards to this issue. We have already run tests with dog food in our bags, the dogs have no clue the food is even around. I am not going to make claims that it will fool a canine, at this point we are not sure, but I will say that the curious human nose will never detect anything at all...
> 
> Thanks,
> abscent


Hmm this is very interesting. There was another promoter here with smell catch bags Pit bull bags or something like that. After doing some research came to my own conclusion its about the same thing as the rest. So you have to understand people being skeptical on a new item being promoted here 

I do a good amount of work with medical marijuana dispensary's all over so cal. So always looking for inventive ways to transport my product with out the worry of being harassed by authorities. Gonna looking into this a little more. Appreciate the extra info.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jul 22, 2011)

well that would be fantastic on so many levels for everyone if it could fool canines (working class)!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> Hmm this is very interesting. There was another promoter here with smell catch bags Pit bull bags or something like that. After doing some research came to my own conclusion its about the same thing as the rest. So you have to understand people being skeptical on a new item being promoted here
> 
> I do a good amount of work with medical marijuana dispensary's all over so cal. So always looking for inventive ways to transport my product with out the worry of being harassed by authorities. Gonna looking into this a little more. Appreciate the extra info.


We own a Collective in Santa Ana and the bag was designed specifically for safe transport and storage. Email me at [email protected] and I will send you much more detailed info regarding my bags.


----------

